# 6 guys, 6 yaks, 3 Days on Peel Island



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

What more can I say except bloody oath I'll be there. I said this about 2 months ago when my mates first planned the trip, before I even had the kayak! It took it's time coming around but it was well worth the wait.

We had 3 Wavedance Calypso's, 2 Viking Espri's and a Viking Nemo. The Calypso's are great yak for transporting stuff in. With their big hatch at the back you can shove a whole lotta crap in there.

We started paddling from cleveland point at 7:50 on Saturday morning and hit the beach in Horse shoe bay at 9:40. Wow that hurts a bit, but how good is this view!!!!

Night fishing was the go here, except for bait gathering during the day. The pike are a bit of fun for an hour or two. We managed to catch tailor, gummy sharks (I think), flathead and stingrays oh and pike lots of pike. I also had great fun catching yakkas(I think) on the sx-40 ended up catching and releasing about 20 of them.

As you can tell by the photo's the weather was bloody horrible :lol: Fair dinkum we couldn't have picked a better weekend for it even if we had a time machine to go in to the future and then come back and plan it.

Saturday night the bay was fully packed with large luxurios boats (over 100 of them). There were some good looking boats there, there was also some great looking deckhands, if ya know what I mean. :shock:

We paddled back today in the same amount of time with a loight breeze at our back but the swell was up to 1 metre I would say.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Some photos of the crappy weather.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Last one's


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfvePfoAABDXgAASYIEgIBSAP+/fICAAdRFP0piaZGmahiGmgiYJAZPSDQaaaCAKhgUKM62/ZiNFrsizIpVPmEQk5PfWbp8xoxFgy0EHykt5POkr61jHr2RHdyNGTSBuMhoHzVAElGPS69LQUlme8VMGku1s33/i7kinChIfe8e/QA==


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Onya Wayne, sounds like a great trip 8)


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Awsome Wayne


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

looks like a good trip mate 
see ya tommy


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

What are the facilities like over there? I'm heading over there this weekend for a night but we're faced with having to take the stink boat to cart the gear and tow the yaks (I'd rather paddle). Basically with a gas bottle, stove and esky, I don't think we can do it any other way though.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

G'day Wayne. Sounds like a good trip - I assume that you guys camped the night on the island? Would love to arrange something similar over summer down here.

Also, were the other guys that joined you AKFF forum members??


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Wayne,

Great report and how good do those conditions look? Simply magic!

cheers,
Cid


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Hiraedd there were no facilities at all in Horse shoe bay where we camped and you can't have any fires either. We took everything tents, tarps, food, alcohol, fishing gear, eskies. The yaks were really loaded up and weighed a fair bit. Some were pushed beyond their recommend carrying capacity of 150kg. Two of the Calypso's had their bung's right on the water line and sometimes below.

Davey G there was one other AKFFer, Squidgie AKA Kristian who some may have met at the Brisbane river night paddle, Glenn who came with us also went on the night paddle but doesn't have internet.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Great stuff, I'm keen to do that trip when I get the scupper pro.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

sounds like a top paddle and get-together guys 

from my perspective, she looks like a dog shark, or Pt Jackson, bu its pretty well the same colour in your photo. ours get darker splotches on them, but it may just be a location thing. did it have teeth, or two pads of huge-grit sandpaper??

nice work.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks like it was a great time to be out and about.

Well done everone involved, I love reading these reports


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Aaron it had no teeth at all. I have posted it on another fishing website and I am getting lots of suggestions but nothing concrete.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbmBk48AADbfgAASYmPYcCAkXIC///+gMAE6tIKE0BkDQDRoD1AABqamEwAkZGQaBoDQBqehCm0E0MU02o2gMUPQQuGEyocMGPXRMUQnLSPtEXFv0h5h4JOdq6TVzxylTDchEpyKqOtv33j4zVhWOwEkblfIFWI2QgEnoowUQZmSWjoqpl2Xh+VZr6UVoPmgXsGvZ4i3moYq0nW8OSQfm9Q1ZJos+TcqChwUuvbGIzXoO9qGzNgZVWe7TFcRWSOjX3ObUbqTvF2u4bXmxLUJHjc7zxEwWwJuNQpnEoisXtUJDZta2aK2e/ty9YKougmyVDAUAuewVAiAwCTq9ZUrMm94OSsHsFl9iA14IffwdG1wUyhpVEhViTCZbE64+OCMCGpjwQlUHE+oTXA6TJYc7xPeEyULcWNgdjiruaiFgUQ0BSnQl/F3JFOFCQuYGTjw


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Wayne just waded through Grants and the one most likely is Blind Shark _brachaelurus waddi_.

Hunts at night and on capture closes its eyes which is how it got its name. Grant also says its not a good eating fish

Other sharks mentioned mostly have more marbling in the description, and the dog shark up is an offshore species


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

can you remember if it had a distinct, probably 7-10cm long spine on its dorsal fins? no teeth and spines says doggy to me, but im all the way down here! we get doggies off all metro jetties in Adelaide, and out to sea, so it still is possible


----------

